

Is the Tech Sector Blowing Bubbles Again? - luminary
http://gigaom.com/2010/04/23/is-the-tech-sector-blowing-bubbles-again/

======
nostrademons
Again? Wasn't the last "Here comes another bubble" in late 2007? And it was
actually a couple months _after_ the market top?

The S&P 500 is a good 300 points lower than it was then. Either this is
ridiculously premature or bubbles are becoming depressingly more feeble.

